# Fisher plow intermittent lower problem



## pete rose (Dec 15, 2004)

I was hoping that someone here could point me in the right direction for wiring diagrams for a 99 fisher SEHP (electric motor hyd) so that I can do a bit of troubleshooting. The plow raises, angles left and right fine, the other night it didn't want to lower a few times. I would like to take a Fluke multimeter and check for the the proper voltage on the pins at the grill mounted harness coupling. That would narrow it down to either the truck installed or plow installed portions. Email is [email protected] or reply here.
thanks for your help.
pete rose, (no I'm not the real one.)


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Is this happening in below freezing temps and have you flushed and refilled fluid recently?


----------



## pete rose (Dec 15, 2004)

This occured last storm in VT, just a few inches, around the freezing mark. No, I have not changed the fluid recently but I do have an appointment to have a service this Tuesday. Possible storm Monday, so I'd like to have something to look at if it happens during while in use.
2200 foot driveway, it's a treat to shovel.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Before I jumped conculsions I would drain and flush fluid and refill with new for starters. The next thing to do would be to check the control harness connections.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Check all your connections see if there is any corrosion or moisture.If all is ok make sure u apply some dielectric grease to all your connections.If your pump has atf flush and refill with fisher fluid.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

echovalley said:


> Check all your connections see if there is any corrosion or moisture.If all is ok make sure u apply some dielectric grease to all your connections.If your pump has atf flush and refill with fisher fluid.


ATF fluid type is not problem, it works fine in Fisher and western pumps and I have used it for many years too.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Go to Fisher's website and you can pull the diagrams from there. I did last week and they worked well. Good Luck.


----------



## pete rose (Dec 15, 2004)

I cleaned the harness junction terminals, added a little dielectric grease and had no problems while plowing yesterday's storm. 
thanks for the feedback.
pete


----------



## pete rose (Dec 15, 2004)

On the advice of John, I went back to Fisher's site, and downloaded the wiring diagram. In that same area is a great Mechanics Guide. 68 pages of useful material for performing maint and emergency troubleshooting. I'll still leave the maint to the shop (Vassars in Greenfield Mass), it'll be good to have in an emergency.


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

My Fisher had micro-switches in the control unit that would regularly go bad. I bought new ones at Radio Shack and soldered them into the circuit board when they burned out. Cost about $2.50 each. They will work intermittently until they finally fail.


----------

